# Guthrie/Edmond/Oklahoma City



## laynea24 (Jun 29, 2012)

I need some girl friends who won't get sick of my photography talk! I'm in Guthrie. Anyone close by?


----------



## ronlane (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not a girl friend, but I am in Mustang.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, you'll have to do! I'm joking. Maybe this fall we can meet up somewhere in between?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, sure!  I was just through there 6 weeks ago!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 22, 2012)

Its Oklahoma... nobody is close by! LOL


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hay now thats not even nice .. Mister Christopher.  Everyone is only an hour or so away.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 24, 2012)

That is not even true!


----------

